# hi from spain :)



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bien venido  Welcome to the horse forum


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy and welcome? Do you have any photos to share of your horses, cats and dogs?


----------



## Tchucki (May 31, 2012)

gracias for your welcome greetings  

Of course i have some pics from the dogs and the horses, only from the cats i must take new pics  

This is Amy & me:


Lu:


Tyson & Paquita:


----------



## Tchucki (May 31, 2012)

If i make some big mistakes you can correct it. I'm learning at the moment and i happy if somebody helps me.  Thanks


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks! Looks llike you have a great crew.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

All of them look precious! Lu is too cute, what a pretty color of bay.


----------



## Tchucki (May 31, 2012)

Thanks  
He is really cute and 
When I first saw him I immediately fell in love.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Pretty horses you have there!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

weclome. Your horses are very pretty. I understand that English is a hard language to learn. Don't worry to much about the grammer and spelling.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Mucho gusto! Podemos hablar en espanol si quiere!

Me llamo Victoria. Soy de Louisiana pero vivo en Tejas. Tengo dos caballos ahora, pero voy a comprar dos mas! Se llaman Holly, Gulliver, Roux y Josie. 

Prefiero Quarter Horses y practicar barrel racing, cutting, etc. Y de vez en cuando enseno. 

Mensajame si quiere hablar mas! Me gusta practicar en espanol!


----------



## Tchucki (May 31, 2012)

Thanks  

@Stevenson: English is hard to learn, but it's much better than spanish. 
at the moment i'm learning two languages, english and spanish  

@ThirteenAcres: 
Buenos Dias Victoria. en este momento estoy aprendiendo dos idiomas, Inglés y español 
Mi Inglés es mejor que mi español, pero trataremos de responder en español.  
Sin duda, barrel racing hace un montón de diversión, ¿verdad?


----------

